# Highlighting without the mouse?



## jVirus

I'd really like to learn to Highlight without the mouse. It would be nice. I know I can do a shift then arrows but what about a whole word then like then doc like if you were to click the mouse progressivly, is this possible?


----------



## e-liam

Hi jVirus.

To highlight a word, place the cursor at the beginning of it, press Ctrl and Shift together then use the right arrow to highlight the whole word.

To highlight a whole row of text, hold the Shift key while pressing the up/down arrows (depending which way you want to highlight).

To highlight a whole document, press Ctrl +A.

Hope that helps, 

Cheers

Liam


----------



## Guest

^ Thank you for that tip Liam, it works a treat too! 

Hergé


----------

